# MS office 2003 skin/layout for Office 2007/2010 ?



## RoutedScripter (Jan 24, 2011)

Does it exist or even possible , that would be great.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 24, 2011)

I assume you don't like the new layout of 07 or 10?

http://www.ilovefreesoftware.com/13/windows/business/office/download-classic-menu-office-2010.html


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 24, 2011)

Not exactly , it's for a family PC , they still got XP with 2003 on , so if they wouldn't know how to do word stuff with the new layout , i'll be having this skin as a emergency. (so i don't have to reinstall 2003 on )


----------

